# Moss Ball



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

I just got a moss ball from Pet Smart, it looks so interesting. I forgot to ask the sales person if it would be ok in my tank, because I am running a uv sterlizer in my tank. The Green killing machine. Does anyone know or had any experience with that? I hope the sterilizer doesn't kill it! I have another plant in the same tank and so far it's doing great!:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

The moss balls are great my hillstream loach love it, the ball just stands out (even though its about 1.5" diameter)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, the moss ball is either a marimo ball,which is claudaflora,a type of algae.If its a furry green then thats what it is,and yes I think a UV will kill it.However,if its java moss,itll be fine.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A UV only kills free floating algae that is in the water. You should be fine.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> A UV only kills free floating algae that is in the water. You should be fine.


Thank You!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Hopefully your live plants will make the UF sterilizer ineffective. It should die of starvation.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Sorry but I don't understand your comment beaslbob? What do you mean?


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

benitahigg said:


> Sorry but I don't understand your comment beaslbob? What do you mean?


So far Moss ball and all other plants are doing great! Also water parameters are perfecr too! Fish are very:fish-in-bowl: happy!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

benitahigg said:


> So far Moss ball and all other plants are doing great! Also water parameters are perfecr too! Fish are very:fish-in-bowl: happy!


I guess you figured it out. *old dude

With thriving plants and fish the uv sterilizer will have no algae to kill off. therefore it is ineffective. 


my .02


----------

